# Wild interactions between lace monitors and carpet pythons



## laciefan (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey, I really like austrailian reptiles and my two favorite are the lace monitor and carpet python. I've seen many accounts of them interacting and it seems that they both predate on each other. Although its kinda surprising that a lace monitor can eat a comparatively large python when a much smaller one chokes out a lace monitor. I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on the interactions between these two magnificent reptiles as in in which scenarios do the goanna get the upper hand or vice versa.

It would be nice if there was some scientific literature on this subject. 



Two scenarios with the reptiles at the same length

https://www.earthtouchnews.com/natu...-get-sideline-seats-to-a-goanna-python-brawl/

https://www.gympietimes.com.au/news/snake-battles-giant-goanna-on-fraser-island/3331397/



Bonus: Who wins, a 2 meter lace monitor or a 2.5 meter diamond/coastal python no ambush


----------

